# 2 male platies gang up on a female



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

In my 55 Gallon tank with 2 male and 3 female platies, the two males constantly chase and harass one individual female, completely ignoring the other two. This only started when she got pregnant, and was close to delivery, however I moved her to another tank where she gave birth, and upon being moved back to the 55 she is being harassed even worse than before she left. I'm not sure what I should do about this, I have had the platies for a few months, and never had a problem until now. 

I have 3 different tanks of platy fry (around 65 total) so I don't want to buy more because I will have more than I can handle in a few months time.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Possibly you could house the female with the largest fry.My 30B has swords ranging from day old fry to juvis at least 1".As long as you have enough plants for fry to hide(and eat) all should go well.
She's probly pregnant any ways ,so she doesn't need to see a male for months!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Who says this is actually a problem or above what Platys normally do? I have many Platys and livebearers in general. The only way to change it is separate or buy more adults to take away, possibly) the attention.

What do you plan to do with all the fry? Population control, if not equipped to deal with it, can be difficult.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Upon closer inspection, it appears that the younger male is attempting to claim the female as his own, and the elder male is upset that one of his harem members is being taken away. The younger one seems to be playing goalie, and is always between the the elder male and his stolen female. The female is simply trying to avoid the conflict and go hide.

I suppose I'll leave them be, this has been going one for about a week now, and nobody seems harmed. 

Also, I plan on keeping some of the juvies, and giving the rest to my lfs for credit or trade.


----------



## sagespyder (May 21, 2013)

I would recommend what Coralbandit said, move the harassed female into the fry tank. Some will be eaten but it will give her a rest while the rest of the fry grow up and you choose which ones you want to keep before giving them to your lfs. It will also ween out the weaker, younger fry, those who can't get away, from the stronger, older fry, those that can. She will get a break and if she is pregnant again she can give birth again and be safe. 

With all fish I always recommend moving around rocks and wood to change things and break up territories so they can stake new claims whenever there is a problem. It has always worked for me.


----------

